# Constante 42 en cálculo de devanados en transformadores



## josephegm1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola, 
Mi duda es la siguiente 
De donde viene la constante 42 en la "formula" 
número de vueltas por voltio = 42/área del núcleo del transformador 
Intente investigar sobre electromagnetismo, las leyes de farday per no pude relacionar las fórmulas que contenían el voltaje, área, número de vueltas para dar el porque de 42

Necesito saber con que está relacionado el numero de vueltas por voltio en bobinas no necesariamente con nucle de ferrita
Si alguien me pudiera explicar lo agradecería mucho


----------



## johnsamuel (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola, la constante 42, viene de considerar B= 9000 Gauss, f= 60Hz, reemplazas todo esto en la formula general de transformadores y te da 41,7 o sea aprox. 42. Para una frecuencia de 50Hz y B=9000 gauss, la constante seria 50 exacto.

saludos!.


----------



## josephegm1 (Jul 10, 2015)

muchas gracias joghnsamuel
reemplace los valores y dio como dijiste, ahora mi duda es a que se debe tomar la densidad del flujo como 9000 gauss, porque o para que se toma ese valor,


----------



## pandacba (Jul 10, 2015)

Eso tiene que ver con la permeabilidad de la laminación es ese valor para laminación standard para grano orientado, es otro valor, si queres saber más sobre el tema busca densidad y flujo magnetico con tu buscador hay mucha información


----------



## josephegm1 (May 9, 2017)

aqui esta el link que me ayudo para resolver mi duda 


http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/rolandorivas/instrucciones.pdf


----------



## vrainom (May 10, 2017)

Si puedes leer inglés te recomiendo que leas la explicación de Manfred Mornhinweg al respecto aquí

Si no, te explico: La variable de 9000 gauss (0.9 Tesla) es para asegurar que el núcleo de hierro no se sature magnéticamente, ya que según tengo entendido el hierro común satura a 1 tesla y el hierro de grano orientado, dependiendo de su calidad, tolera de 1.2 hasta 1.6 Tesla (12000 a 16000 gauss).

Para calcular las vueltas por voltio de un transformador necesitas los siguientes datos:
1.- Voltaje de entrada
2.- Densidad de flujo magnético deseado (si se desconoce la calidad del laminado máximo 1 Tesla)
3.- Frecuencia de entrada
4.- Sección del transformador

En primer lugar para el voltaje de entrada el transformador no ve el valor RMS, sino el valor promedio que de una señal senoidal es: voltaje pico*2/Π ~= voltaje RMS / 1.11

El flujo magnético se expresa en Weber y su ecuación es: magnitud del voltaje aplicado multiplicado por los segundos que es aplicado entre el número de vueltas de la bobina W = V*s/n

La frecuencia es la inversa de la duración de un ciclo 1/s y en una señal de corriente alterna se duplica pues se toma en cuenta cada semiciclo de la señal y despejando s=1/2*f.

La densidad de flujo magnético en la sección transversal del transformador se expresa en Gauss o Tesla (1 Tesla = 10000 Gauss) y es (en Tesla) T = W/m². En una señal de corriente alterna el flujo magnético se duplica porque se magnetiza en ambos sentidos. 

Aquí viene lo bueno, recordemos que el voltaje que ve un transformador es Vrms/1.11:
W=V*s/1.11*n 
s=1/2*f -> W=V/1.11*2*f*n
T=W/m² -> T=V/1.11*2*f*n*2*m², recordemos que un dos es porque el flujo magnético se duplica por ser corriente alterna y el otro es por los dos semiciclos de la frecuencia de red.

Y despejando n = V/1.11*2T*2f*m² -> n=V/4.44*T*f*m² y si vas a utilizar siempre la misma frecuencia de red, voltaje y flujo magnético pues la única variable será siempre la sección del transformador.

Espero no haber confundido más.

Hay algo que no me explico del PDF que compartiste.  Al final del documento el autor dice "¿qué tipo de sección de transformador es mejor cuadrada o rectangular? Cuadrada" pero una sección rectangular comparada con una cuadrada del mismo ancho permite un número de vueltas menor y por lo tanto un calibre más grueso que admite una potencia mayor, pues la potencia del transformador depende de las pérdidas en la bobina.


----------

